
Mobile web, app, or device? - jmhuret
http://www.pointsource.com/blog/mobile-web-app-or-device
======
bobajeff
"There is unfortunately no perfect formula, but I thought I could provide some
logic around how to make a decision."

If YourCompany.name == "Google"|| "Apple" || "Facebook" || "Adobe" ||
"Microsoft" || $Bank.name

then

MakeApp()

else

MakeWebsite()

